# Expat areas



## ColinF (Jun 9, 2013)

We are planning on relocating to Israel in the near future and wanted to know if there are any particular areas (neighbourhoods) that have a large concentration of Expats?

I am not talking about new immigrants but specifically Expats - ie people in the country for a 2 - 3 year work contract.

thanks in advance


----------



## Df2 (Jun 15, 2013)

Jerusalem has a lot of expats. You can look at French Hill (Givat Hatzargatit) and Ramat Eshkol. These have large English speaking communities. Tel Aviv area also has concentrations of English speaking expats but can't tell you where to look other than Ramat Aviv Gimel, which is quite expensive.


----------

